# 5 more songs from my halloween collection



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey man those are great


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice music for the haunt Loved it!!!!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I have about 9 or 10 CDs I want to post, but I can only do it in increments. I'm glad to see everyone liking my halloween songs.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Excellent haunt music! Love that dark side & erieness of them. Thank you & keep them coming.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree- these are great and I look forward to hearing more of them.


----------



## jbrimaco (Oct 6, 2003)

DeathMask,
These are awesome. Thank you for my cold dead heart! I agree with Dark lord - keep them coming!


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

I would edit this post and add more songs, but I don't have the "edit" button to make that happen.


----------

